# CLO Test/H. Pylori??



## confetti (Sep 17, 2000)

Hello, can anyone fill me in on what a positive CLO test result means and why my doctor wouldn't tell me about it? About this time last year, I had an upper endoscopy and was just looking at medical records I had requested. After the results came in, the doctor said everything was fine, no inflammation, nothing. But now I see this positive test result and from what I can find on the internet, this is a test for H. Pylori and a positive result means I have this. Shouldn't I have been treated for H. Pylori then or am I missing something? I am going to call the doctor tomorrow, I was just curious about opinions.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

He said nothing about your positive CLO Test???Unbelievable. A positive CLO Test indeed means you have H. Pylori (as I did). He should have treated you. The treatment is a 2-week course of 3 drugs. H. Pylori can cause ulcers, stomach pain, chronic gastritis and has even been linked to heart problems and stomach cancer.I would take your results and find a new doctor who will treat you.Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

He said nothing about your positive CLO Test???Unbelievable. A positive CLO Test indeed means you have H. Pylori (as I did). He should have treated you. The treatment is a 2-week course of 3 drugs. H. Pylori can cause ulcers, stomach pain, chronic gastritis and has even been linked to heart problems and stomach cancer.I would take your results and find a new doctor who will treat you.Stacey


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

God this is awful! You need treatment for H Pylori. Are you SURE a CLO test IS for H Pylori?If so, then you do need tablets.Go to another Dr and take your note with you showing the positive result. OR, get the test done again.May I just say, that I had an ESR blood test with my local doctor and he said that the result (which should have been between 1-14) was way off the scale at 23 - and that this showed 'inflammation' somewhere inside me. When he referred me to a specialist, the specialist looked at my file - and the result - and said that if he were my doctor he would have 'ignored' the result of 23 as he didnt consider it to be 'serious' enough and he wouldnt have bothered looking into it!One Dr said it was SERIOUS and the other just IGNORED IT!!!! The one that IGNORED it was wrong..I needed medication.........GET ANOTHER OPINIONAND ANOTHER, AND ANOTHER.....until you are happy.Are you still in pain? what are your smptoms please. I have similar problems and my Dr wonders if I have H Pylori or an Ulcer......


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

God this is awful! You need treatment for H Pylori. Are you SURE a CLO test IS for H Pylori?If so, then you do need tablets.Go to another Dr and take your note with you showing the positive result. OR, get the test done again.May I just say, that I had an ESR blood test with my local doctor and he said that the result (which should have been between 1-14) was way off the scale at 23 - and that this showed 'inflammation' somewhere inside me. When he referred me to a specialist, the specialist looked at my file - and the result - and said that if he were my doctor he would have 'ignored' the result of 23 as he didnt consider it to be 'serious' enough and he wouldnt have bothered looking into it!One Dr said it was SERIOUS and the other just IGNORED IT!!!! The one that IGNORED it was wrong..I needed medication.........GET ANOTHER OPINIONAND ANOTHER, AND ANOTHER.....until you are happy.Are you still in pain? what are your smptoms please. I have similar problems and my Dr wonders if I have H Pylori or an Ulcer......


----------



## confetti (Sep 17, 2000)

Thanks for your responses. I started a a new message on this once I did find out from the doctor that I was indeed positive for H. Pylori. I updated that one about it too. My symptoms were extreme nausea. So extreme my life came to a stop (had to quit job, etc.) I was beyond miserable...but I think I may have had another illness going at the time, one that was compromising my immune system, so it was a double whammy. But the stomach problems were unreal. I still have an uneasy stomach today but MUCH more manageable, thank God. Still, it makes me wonder if the remaining problems aren't H. Pylori-related. I'm going to talk to my doctors to see what plan we can come up with (the gastroenterologist who "withheld information" will NOT be invited). Just FYI too about symptoms, what I experience now is more of a gassy feeling right below the center of my ribcage that is relieved if I can get the air to come up (I don't really burp) and that usually happens after I eat. But when I get stressed my stomach freaks out too. Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## confetti (Sep 17, 2000)

Thanks for your responses. I started a a new message on this once I did find out from the doctor that I was indeed positive for H. Pylori. I updated that one about it too. My symptoms were extreme nausea. So extreme my life came to a stop (had to quit job, etc.) I was beyond miserable...but I think I may have had another illness going at the time, one that was compromising my immune system, so it was a double whammy. But the stomach problems were unreal. I still have an uneasy stomach today but MUCH more manageable, thank God. Still, it makes me wonder if the remaining problems aren't H. Pylori-related. I'm going to talk to my doctors to see what plan we can come up with (the gastroenterologist who "withheld information" will NOT be invited). Just FYI too about symptoms, what I experience now is more of a gassy feeling right below the center of my ribcage that is relieved if I can get the air to come up (I don't really burp) and that usually happens after I eat. But when I get stressed my stomach freaks out too. Anyway, thanks again!


----------

